# Turbo on a MX nissan platina



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, i`m working on the research of the posibility of turbo a nissan platina, but, i need advice from you guys, here are the specs of the engine.

engine K4M
1.6 L.
16 valve DOHC
10:1 Comp
piston and diameter 79.5 x 80.5

110 hp @ 5700 rpm
107 of torque at 3700 rpm

I think the engine compresion it`s a little high for turbo, but u can tell me better, i was thinking of a t25 turbo, some 8 psi, and all that, i still need to know size of inyectors, fuel pump pressure, timming, etc.

If you have some optinons, ideas or whatever please let me know.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's fuel injected...I'd say 32lb injectors are plenty, with 7psi on a T25 or T28, but tuning is the key on 10:1 compression. You must be VERY careful with tuning on that engine or detonation will end it.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

ok, that`s correct, but using a JWT reprogram ECu would do the work, i think, or, what else should i tune? should I live that to JWT??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm not mistaken, there is no JWT ecu tune for that specific engine.


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

I am so interested in this topic ....

nnoriega, where are you from ?


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Nobody knows this motor ?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

roloss_valdes said:


> Nobody knows this motor ?


Paisa......recuerda k ese motor le pertenece mas bien a RENAULT........por lo tanto dudo k alguien tenga chip para ese motor especialmente JWT y Enthalpy(sp?) busca en el DF hay varios lugares k te podrian hacer un turbo kit....pero sabes k sera algo caro, en mi opinion un platina no vale la pena gastar tanto $......comprate mejor un Tsuru GSR2000 (SR20DE) y de alli diviertete ya k hay muchisimo aftermarket.


Dude....that engine belongs to RENAULT, thats why you wont find ECU tunes for it from JWT or Enthalpy(sp?). Look in Mexico City there is many places with turbo kits but you know that your Platina is not worth spending the money......buy a TsuruGSR2000 (B13 sentra with SR20) and have fun with it, there is also more aftermarket parts.


No offense but Platinas are weak.....i also live in Mexico (puerto vallarta) and every day my boy destroys them in a FORD KA with a 1.6 , 8valve SOHC engine only 90Hp and 98TQ but is very light 920Kilograms.


----------

